# The Aussie housewife



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Sheila, the Aussie housewife got out of the shower and slipped over on the bathroom floor.
Instead of slipping over forwards or backwards, she just slipped, did the splits, and suctioned herself to the floor.
She yelled out for her husband Michael. 'Michael, Michael' she yelled.

Michael came running in. Michael, I've bloody suctioned myself to the floor' she said.
'Strewth' Michael said and tried to pull her up. 'You're stuck fast girl.. I'll go across the road and get Frank.

They came back and they both tried to pull her up.
'No way. We can't do it, let's try Plan B.' Frank said.
'Plan B?' exclaimed Michael. 'What's that'?
'I'll go home and get my hammer and chisel and we can break the tiles under her and release the vacuum.' replied Frank.

'Spot on' Michael said. 'While you're doing that, I'll stay here and play with her tits.'
'Play with her tits'? Frank said, 'Not exactly a good time for that mate?'
'No' Michael replied, 'But I reckon if I can get her wet enough, we can slide her into the kitchen where the tiles aren't so expensive'.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

